# Ocorrência de secas nos Açores?



## Fran (23 Jun 2012 às 23:22)

E em relação à seca também foi incorrecto ao dizer que os Açores nunca têm seca. "É graças aos valores persistentes de humidade elevada durante todo o ano que os Açores nunca entram em seca e nunca estão seco"


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2012*



Fran disse:


> E em relação à seca também foi incorrecto ao dizer que os Açores nunca têm seca. "É graças aos valores persistentes de humidade elevada durante todo o ano que os Açores nunca entram em seca e nunca estão seco"



Aonde é que há seca diga-me? 

Só se for em P. Delgada porque basta percorrer a ilha toda de lés a lés e ver que ela não está em seca. Mas se quiser umas boas fotos posso tirar já amanhã e partilhá-las aqui para ver que não sou mentiroso. A sua realidade de P. Delgada não fala pela ilha toda entenda! A ultima seca que me recordo aqui mais grave, penso que foi no Verão de 2009 onde as lagoas chegaram a a ver reduzidas as suas margens, porque de resto falar-se de seca propriamente dita nos Açores é utópico até.

O período mais chuvoso do ano nos Açores vai de Outubro a Março, mas mesmo no Verão, não se pode falar propriamente de uma estação seca ao contrário do que acontece por exemplo, na Madeira ou no Continente. Só nas ilhas mais baixas como Santa Maria e Graciosa existe uma certa deficiencia pluviométrica nos meses de verão.
E só para ter uma ideia, em S. Miguel, a Achada das Furnas e Serra da Tronqueira, registam médias anuais compreendidas entre 2500 e 3500 mm. O mesmo se verifica na Terceira, São Jorge e Faial, na parte central das ilhas. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Fran (24 Jun 2012 às 01:31)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2012*



Azor disse:


> O
> 
> A ultima seca que me recordo aqui mais grave, penso que foi no Verão de 2009 onde as lagoas chegaram a a ver reduzidas as suas margens, porque de resto falar-se de seca propriamente dita nos Açores é utópico até.
> 
> Cumprimentos



O que você referiu foi que os Açores nunca tinham seca. Agora já diz que existiu em 2009, blá..

Curioso, você não soube que em 2011 os Açores atravessaram a sua pior seca dos últimos 25 anos ?

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/RZYr8KhtnpuGSHWG3ZL3"]Lavoura a braÃ§os com a seca - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

E que já em 2012 os Açores entraram novamente em Seca ?

"Não é só em Portugal Continental que o problema da falta de chuvas se coloca. Também nos Açores e na Madeira há seca em perspetiva, dada a ausência de precipitação no inverno. O diretor do Instituto de Meteorologia nos Açores alertou para a ausência de chuva neste período do ano"

oops......

Afinal houve seca em 2011 ou não ?


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 01:38)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2012*



Fran disse:


> O que você referiu foi que os Açores nunca tinham seca. Agora já diz que existiu em 2009, blá..
> 
> Curioso, você não soube que em 2011 os Açores atravessaram a sua pior seca dos últimos 25 anos ?
> 
> ...




Já lhe disse e torno lhe a dizer: NÃO EXISTE PROPRIAMENTE UMA ESTAÇÃO DE SECA NOS AÇORES AO CONTRÁRIO DA MADEIRA OU DO CONTINENTE! Quer isso por escrito ou assim chega?

Isto foram EXCEPÇÕES que não ditam a normalidade do clima dos Açores! Agora conte quantos dias anuais chove e quantos faz sol nos Açores que aí vai fazer rápido as contas.

Falar se de seca nos Açores é uma utopia! Casos pontuais como este não fazem a regra!

Se quiser também coloco aqui videos de extremos meteorologicos nos Açores sobre Trombas de água como a ultima que houve aqui em S. Miguel e na Terceira o mês passado, mas mesmo essas trombas de água são PONTUAIS!

Realmente você deve se achar que é muito esperto. Se ao menos percebesse o mínimo de meteorologia, veria que isto são situações RARAS e não podem falar pelo clima dos Açores.

Boa noite e tente se actualizar mais um pouco e não me corrija mais por favor! Tente seguir a Licenciatura ou Mestrado em Meteorologia e Geofísicas. Quem sabe assim aprende a dicernir um extremo meteorologico de normais climatológicas!


----------



## Fran (24 Jun 2012 às 01:49)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2012*

Não vale a pena. Você não aceita as correcções. 

Em relação à seca você escreveu isso:

A 21/6 . "É graças aos valores persistentes de humidade elevada durante todo o ano que os Açores nunca entram em seca e nunca estão secos"

Parece-me claro.  

Aceite as correcções e admitia que se enganou. E não se ache dono da razão. Aliás o exemplo do aeroporto devia-lhe servir de lição.....


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 03:08)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2012*



Fran disse:


> Não vale a pena. Você não aceita as correcções.
> 
> Em relação à seca você escreveu isso:
> 
> ...



Correcções? Mas que correcções?

É graças aos valores elevados da humidade relativa do ar que os Açores nunca ou quase nunca estão em seca. Pode haver seca na agricultura e pastagens mas as zonas mais altas estao sempre isentas de seca em situações RARAS desta natureza, até porque se fossem atacadas pela mesma, as nascentes e as lagoas seriam as primeiras a sofrerem os primeiros efeitos! As zonas mais altas das ilhas ( que não sofreram desmatação) estão sempre verdes, com valores elevados de humidade e precipitação. Ou os Açores já passaram a ter um clima semi árido e nós ainda nem demos por isso a não ser o senhor? Você está a falar apenas de seca na agricultura e não de seca ao nível de abastecimento publico, até porque nunca ouvi falar nesta ilha de seca de ribeiras, a não ser de grotas.

Estes casos são excepcionais e RAROS! O senhor é que parece que quer passar a ideia que a seca nos Açores é tão normal como na Madeira e Continente o que é MENTIRA! O verão de 2011 foi um verão anómalo em termos de precipitação em todo o arquipélago dos Açores ou seja não foi normal, porque o normal nos Açores é chover durante TODO o ano.


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 06:35)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Junho 2012*



Fran disse:


> "Não é só em Portugal Continental que o problema da falta de chuvas se coloca. Também nos Açores e na Madeira há seca em perspetiva, dada a ausência de precipitação no inverno.



Falso!

Sem atingir níveis tão baixos como no Mediterrâneo, durante a estação quente, nos Açores a precipitação desce consideravlmente sobretudo devido à maior frequência das situações anticiclónicas, sendo normal, mesmo assim, chover mais na serra  do que no litoral. Além disso, se houver problemas de falta de água  no verão nos Açores (isto se for um verão anómalo), prende-se mais com a porosidade do solo ( e com a adequada armazenagem) do que com a precipitação propriamente dita! Durante mesmo a estação quente o normal é a precipitação atingir valores a rondar os 50 mm por mês. o que é bastante apreciável.

Além disso, saiba também que uma das caracteristicas dos tipos de tempo quente ligados ao anticilone dos Açores  é precisamente a participação  de uma HUMIDADE RELATIVA ELEVADA próxima da SATURAÇÃO!

Por isso, quando no Verão o AA está centrado a SW ou a S das ilhas, a média diária da temperatura  ronda os 25%  e a humidade não raro, suplanta os 90%, portanto o exemplo que o senhor quis tentar passar aqui de uma "seca açoriana" é totalmente utópica, sem sentido, e nem sequer existe, e as de 2009 e 2011 no verão foram casos *extremos* que não é normal acontecerem. Já na Madeira e Continente elas são bem mais frequentes! Você não sabe o que é uma seca e tampouco se soubesse o que é na verdade um clima temperado marítimo não dizia disparates.

Não tente passar a ideia às pessoas que a seca é uma situação comum nos Açores como é na Madeira e no Continente, quando as coisas são totalmente o contrário. Trombas de água e situações de seca são *situações anómalas* nos Açores. Podem acontecer é claro, mas não são tão comuns como o senhor tenta apregoar, e nem fazem a regra do Clima dos Açores, por isso eu quando disse que nos Açores quase nunca existe seca eu sabia o que estava a dizer, até porque não costumo dar tiros para o escuro! Quem não sabe, aprende e quem aprende fica instruído mais depressa! Assim é o seu caso.

Cumprimentos-!


----------



## miripico (24 Jun 2012 às 15:05)

Boa tarde! 
Em relaçao a seca só me lembro do ano passado ter havido seca na agricultura,por isso concordo com o Azor quando disse que as secas sao raras nos Açores.Acho que este Sr.Fran devia falar da sua realidade porque as Ilhas só podem ser atacadas pela a seca nas pastagens,porque o resto está verde e nao seco e para concluir,acho que estes episodios de seca sao raros e nao se pode falar de secas nos Açores como se fala na Madeira e do Continente.


----------



## belem (24 Jun 2012 às 15:13)

Dá-me a ideia que os meses secos, apenas têm maior expressão, em ilhas como as de Santa Maria. O resto, no geral, é bastante estável em termos de precipitação e com maior predominância do tempo húmido. Muitas vezes nem existem meses secos.

Em ilhas em que  não hajam meses secos e a temperatura média do mês mais quente exceda os 22ºc, já podemos falar de clima subtropical húmido. Como é natural este clima também ocorre nos Açores.

Mudando um pouco o assunto:
Azor, ainda existe laurissilva de baixa altitude, nos Açores?
Nem que seja em pequenos enclaves.
Tenho muita curiosidade sobre isso.


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 15:26)

belem disse:


> Dá-me a ideia que os meses secos, apenas têm maior expressão, em ilhas como as de Santa Maria. O resto, no geral, é bastante estável em termos de precipitação e com maior predominância do tempo húmido. Muitas vezes nem existem meses secos.
> 
> Em ilhas em que a não hajam meses secos e a temperatura média do mês mais quente exceda os 22ºc, já podemos falar de clima subtropical húmido. Como é natural este clima também ocorre nos Açores.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

Mas isso foi o que eu tentei dizer a este senhor que não se pode falar em seca nos Açores da mesma maneira que se fala da Madeira e Continente. As unicas ilhas onde existe alguma deficiencia pluviometrica no verão, é apenas em Santa Maria e Graciosa (isto apenas nos meses de verão), até porque o normal é nos Açores chova pelo menos 50 mm por mês, mas claro que pode haver anos em que os verões podem ser bastante secos e isto não se realizar. Além disto, a questão da seca nos Açores quase sempre se deve à porosidade dos solos e não à falta de água ou de humidade! E episodios como este em que o sr Fran colocou um video de seca na agricultura, foi um caso pontual e não é a verdade da nossa realidade. O resto da ilha não é só pastagem e quem é dos Açores sabe o que quero dizer!

O que eu acho é que não se pode falar de seca tão levianamente como o sr Fran está a tentar fazer. Estes episodios são raros e não falam pela realidade do clima dos Açores e para isso já lhe expliquei acima que até mesmo em dias anticiclonicos, existe uma grande humidade relativa que leva à saturação mesmo em dias de bom tempo, portanto não insista e não deturpe as minhas palavras e as palavras dos açorianos. 
Muito obrigado!


Belém a Laurissilva neste momento está apenas concentrada nas áreas centrais interiores e de maior relevo das ilhas, onde mesmo em dias de bom tempo no litoral, na serra estão quase sempre envoltas em fortes nevoeiros, e humidade!

Cumprimentos


----------



## miripico (24 Jun 2012 às 15:26)

Eu como habitante dos Açores continuo a dizer que as secas nos Açores sao rarissimas!!!\\


----------



## belem (24 Jun 2012 às 15:40)

Obrigado Azor, pelas informações.
Estás em S. Miguel?
Tenho que recolher informações de mais ilhas.
Isto é por causa do tema do «Rewilding».

Miripico:

A ilha do Pico, penso que tem os locais mais chuvosos de toda a Europa e seguramente é um dos locais mais húmidos de todo o mundo.
Já tive a consultar gráficos e fiquei abismado!


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2012 às 15:54)

belem disse:


> Obrigado Azor, pelas informações.
> Estás em S. Miguel?
> Tenho que recolher informações de mais ilhas.
> Isto é por causa do tema do «Rewilding».
> ...



Curioso, que estive em 2002 na ilha do Pico, e foi-me dito pelos locais que estavam numa situação algo complicada ao nível da seca. O ano passado também se viveu uma seca com alguma gravidade nos Açores, e notavam-se as pastagens nuns tons mais secos, pouco verdejante, não só na Graciosa (algo normal, face à baixa altitude da ilha), mas também na ilha Terceira.

Claro que não se podem comparar as secas do continente com as dos Açores, não só pelos valores elevados da humidade relativa, mas também pela existência de temperaturas mais amenas. São muito menos frequentes e não causam tantos problemas, agora acho abusivo dizer-se que muito raramente há secas nos Açores.


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 16:07)

David sf disse:


> Curioso, que estive em 2002 na ilha do Pico, e foi-me dito pelos locais que estavam numa situação algo complicada ao nível da seca. O ano passado também se viveu uma seca com alguma gravidade nos Açores, e notavam-se as pastagens nuns tons mais secos, pouco verdejante, não só na Graciosa (algo normal, face à baixa altitude da ilha), mas também na ilha Terceira.
> 
> Claro que não se podem comparar as secas do continente com as dos Açores, não só pelos valores elevados da humidade relativa, mas também pela existência de temperaturas mais amenas. São muito menos frequentes e não causam tantos problemas, agora acho abusivo dizer-se que muito raramente há secas nos Açores.



Quando se fala em seca nos Açores fala-se sempre numa palavra: pastagem. 
Em todas as ilhas pouco existem efeitos deste fenómeno pura e simplesmente. Até em Santa Maria e Graciosa, que são as mais baixas e secas, os valores de humidade estão sempre elevados nas suas zonas de maior altitude.

Abusivo para mim é alterar a realidade dizendo que elas são frequentes nos Açores. É o mesmo que dizer que os tornados e as trombas de água são frequentes nos Açores (o que é totalmente falso). São situações específicas e muito pontuais.

David, penso que a palavra "menos frequente" vai dar ao mesmo que "raramente". 
O que algumas pessoas parece que ainda não perceberam é que as secas propriamente ditas nos Açores só existem ao nível das pastagens a baixa  altitude, porque a média e alta altitude, mesmo que haja alguma deficiência pluviométrica, as pastagens andam sempre verdes e isso está explicado devido aos altos valores da humidade com a altitude. Portanto quando se falar de seca nas ilhas dos Açores há que se ter sempre cuidado naquilo que se diz, porque uma seca meteorologica é muito diferente de uma seca confinada apenas ao nível da pastagem que no caso dos Açores toda a gente sabe que estas coisas são bem mais complexas.

Belém posso te dizer que todas as ilhas ainda têm vestigios de Laurissilva e nos Açores a maior mancha deste tipo de floresta situa-se na parte oriental da ilha de S. Miguel a uma altitude média alta, mas um pouco por toda a ilha em zonas de montanha ainda subsiste exemplos deste tipo de floresta. Nas restantes ilhas pelo que eu sei, existe menor número, e confinadas apenas às zonas de maior altitude. Graciosa por exemplo já tem muito pouco ou quase nada...

Cumprimentos


----------



## miripico (24 Jun 2012 às 17:00)

Sr.Fran nao me chame de mentirosa nem os Açoreanos. As secas sao raras nos Açores e ja estou farta de bater na mesma tecla com voce. o Sr.é que comecou a atacar as pessoas aqui,alem disso ja é conhecido em alguns groupos de se achar com direito de corrrigir as pessoas,nao invente coisas onde nao existem.Ja agora,sabe onde fica a Ilha do Pico? Se soubesse veria que nao ha falta de agua nas Lagoas,mesmo no Verao.Por favor pare de alucinar.Obrigado!


----------



## Fran (24 Jun 2012 às 17:02)

Aquilo que o David sf escreveu foi que as secas nos Açores são menos frequentes que as secas no Continente ou na Madeira, que ocorrem de uma forma quase anual e com maior duração. Não disse que as secas nos Açores eram raras.

Olhando para os últimos anos os Açores registaram períodos de seca em 2009, 2011 e 2012. De raro não tem nada. Não se aproximam é da duração e frequência das do continente.

Aliás o próprio clima do Grupo Oriental no Verão é considerado seco e suave, daí o facto deste tipo de ocorrências acontecerem com alguma frequência.


----------



## miripico (24 Jun 2012 às 17:25)

O Grupo Oriental? Sao 2 Ilhas e as Formingas.Nao será que está a falar apenas de Santa Maria?...Sao Miguel que eu saiba nao tem clima seco,além disso se o Sr. conhecer a Ilha Graciosa vai ver que ela tem um clima mais seco,por isso faça um favor aos Açoreanos e nao entre em delirios.É incrivel como o Sr. tem a capacidade de aldrabar a realidade das coisas.O assunto fecha aqui de minha parte porque os seus argumentos nao tem fundamento nenhum!


----------



## Fran (24 Jun 2012 às 17:36)

miripico disse:


> O Grupo Oriental? Sao 2 Ilhas e as Formingas.Nao será que está a falar apenas de Santa Maria?...Sao Miguel que eu saiba nao tem clima seco,além disso se o Sr. conhecer a Ilha Graciosa vai ver que ela tem um clima mais seco,por isso faça um favor aos Açoreanos e nao entre em delirios.É incrivel como o Sr. tem a capacidade de aldrabar a realidade das coisas.O assunto fecha aqui de minha parte porque os seus argumentos nao tem fundamento nenhum!



Claro que não tem fundamento, assim como os do I.M:



> "Açores o Grupo Oriental é do tipo Csb clima temperado com verão seco e suave no Grupo Oriental "



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/

Mas claro que o I.M. deve estar a mentir....

A própria Universidade dos Açores diz que o clima dos Açores está a mudar para mediterrâneo.

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=22571&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7

Eu coloco factos e opiniões, não boatos ou ditados populares.


----------



## Fran (24 Jun 2012 às 17:38)

Se quiser tem aqui mais uma definição do clima dos Açores. Onde chega a ser refirida a existência de uma estação seca:



> REGIÕES AUTÓNOMAS
>  Arquipélago dos Açores (clima temperado marítimo)
> o Temperaturas médias amenas ao longo de todo o ano, com uma amplitude
> da variação térmica anual moderada ou fraca;
> ...


----------



## Dan (24 Jun 2012 às 17:48)

Parece que está por aqui a fazer-se uma confusão entre a seca meteorológica e período seco ou estação seca.



> *Seca Meteorológica *- uma medida do desvio da precipitação em relação ao valor normal; caracteriza-se pela falta de água induzida pelo desequilíbrio entre a precipitação e a evaporação, a qual depende de outros elementos como a velocidade do vento, temperatura e humidade do ar, insolação. A definição de seca meteorológica deve ser considerada como dependente da região, uma vez que, as condições atmosféricas que resultam em deficiências de precipitação podem ser muito diferentes de região para região.



Fonte


Quando falamos de *seca* estamos normalmente a referimo-nos à seca meteorológica ou à seca agrícola. A um fenómeno extremo, manifestação da variabilidade do clima. E esse tipo fenómeno pode ocorrer nos Açores, bem como em muitos outros locais do planeta também bastante chuvosos. 

Já a aridez que se observa no Verão, na maior parte de Portugal continental, é uma das principais características dos climas mediterrâneos, ou seja, a existência de uma estação seca na parte mais quente do ano. É algo que ocorre todos os anos.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2012 às 17:58)

*Todas as ilhas* do Arquipélago dos Açores, sem excepção, desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Oriental, têm registado, com maior ou menor grau, *períodos de seca meteorológica*. O mesmo fenómeno pode ser sentido com diferente intensidade entre os vários locais de uma mesma ilha.

Bibliografia recomendada (páginas 100 a 103):

Plano de Gestão da Região Hidrográfica dos Açores RH9


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 18:11)

Fran disse:


> Aliás o próprio clima do Grupo Oriental no Verão é considerado seco e suave, daí o facto deste tipo de ocorrências acontecerem com alguma frequência.



Realmente com valores em S. Miguel, na Achada das Furnas e Serra da Tronqueira, de médias anuais compreendidas entre 2500 e 3500 mm, sim, realmente o clima nesta ilha deve de ser bem seco e suave não haja dúvida! :assobio:

Ponta Delgada mais uma vez não fala por toda a ilha e se passou a existir agora mais recentemente uma "estação seca", saiba que deve ser mais específica em P. Delgada. É em P. Delgada que se situam a maior parte das estações meteorológicas da ilha, logo só poderão fazer referência à mesma e não à ilha toda. 

Há até quem defenda que estas situações obedecem a padrões cíclicos.

Sim o clima nos Açores parece estar a mudar como também parece estar em mudança em todo o globo, mas não são esses exemplos que o senhor demonstrou de episódios de anos recorrentes de secas que podem falar do clima dos Açores, porque ele nem sempre foi assim, a questão é que presentemente parece que tem havido a tendência de haver menor precipitação nos Açores durante o Verão,e isto desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Oriental mas isso é até compensado nas maiores altitudes pela constante humidade relativa elevada. Até porque estas secas são pontuais e muito específicas e não cobrem toda a ilha. 
Porque será que em tempos de menor escassez de chuvas no Verão, só se vê as pastagens ao redor da área de P. Delgada secas, enquanto que as demais situadas a uma altitude mais elevada estão sempre verdes? Lógico que a humidade tem um papel preponderante e essencial aqui e muitas vezes no verão se está sol em P. Delgada, no interior da ilha está nublado, e até por vezes ventoso ou mesmo chuvoso. Aliás é quase sempre assim!


Segundo Köppen-Geiger (Cfb), as ilhas dos Açores não têm meses secos no Verão,(obedecendo a um clima temperado marítimo) em que  há uma ausência de meses secos no Verão. Ele faz apenas referência a uma espécie de clima de características mediterrânicas em S. Maria (isto na sua parte ocidental mais seca e plana) e em algumas zonas litorais da costa sul de S. Miguel (P. Delgada).

Falando mais recentemente destas situações de secas no verão, saiba mesmo que elas até podem ser cíclicas, e como são extremamente recentes no arquipélago, não sei se será correcto querer se já alterar à força o clima nos Açores para um outro tipo de clima. 

Curiosamente e nos anos que referiu, a falta de água nesta ilha registou-se apenas na lavoura. Já em outras ilhas dos Açores a seca foi mais grave e houve mesmo até alguns cortes de água no abastecimento público de algumas ilhas, entre as quais Santa Maria, Terceira, Graciosa, Pico e Faial.


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 18:13)

Gerofil disse:


> *Todas as ilhas* do Arquipélago dos Açores, sem excepção, desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Oriental, têm registado, com maior ou menor grau, *períodos de seca meteorológica*. O mesmo fenómeno pode ser sentido com diferente intensidade entre os vários locais de uma mesma ilha.
> 
> Bibliografia recomendada (páginas 100 a 103):
> 
> Plano de Gestão da Região Hidrográfica dos Açores RH9



Muito obrigado!

Foi o que dei a entender antes para não haver confusões!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2012 às 18:15)

Em relação ao que já referiram, dos vários tipos de seca (Meteorológica, Agrícola, Hidrológica e Socioeconómica) no que toca à primeira, convem também referir como a mesma é estimada.
O IM usa nos seus relatórios o Indíce PDSI embora também use o SPI.




> Para análise da Seca em Portugal Continental, o IM vem utilizando o índice de seca PDSI (Palmer Drought Severity Index) o qual foi desenvolvido por Palmer em 1965 e implementado e calibrado para Portugal Continental em 2003 (Pires, 2003).
> 
> Entretanto tem vindo a ser trabalhado no IM um outro índice SPI (Standardized Precipitation Index) , quer internamente, quer através da participação em projetos de investigação, como por exemplo, recentemente no projeto “Gestão de Risco em Secas”, conjuntamente com o ISA, FCT, FCUL, e FCSH.
> 
> ...



Nos Açores a Secretaria regional do ambiente usa o SPI. 
E sim, as secas meteorológicas acontecem normalmente nos Açores.
Vinha precisamente pôr uma tabela dum documento a que o Gerofil se adiantou







Exemplo de gráficos SPI 12 meses que encontrei noutro documento referente a estações em São Jorge







A Sec. Regional daí provavelmente monitoriza as diversas secas e tem essa informação também disponível nalgum lado.


----------



## Fran (24 Jun 2012 às 18:21)

Azor disse:


> Muito obrigado!
> 
> Foi o que dei a entender antes para não haver confusões!
> 
> Cumprimentos!



lool 

Você disse foi isto: "





> É graças aos valores persistentes de humidade elevada durante todo o ano que os Açores *nunca* entram em *seca* e nunca estão seco""





> "porque de resto falar-se de *seca* propriamente dita nos Açores é utópico até"



E o Gerofil diz isto: 





> "Todas as ilhas do Arquipélago dos Açores, sem excepção, desde o Grupo Ocidental ao Oriental, têm registado, com maior ou menor grau, períodos de seca meteorológica"



E você diz que é igual ao que disse.......


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 18:27)

Fran disse:


> lool
> 
> Você disse foi isto: "
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez acho que não me dei a entender mas aqui vai de novo:

As secas nos Açores não cobrem todas as ilhas --à excepção das ilhas mais secas como Santa Maria e Graciosa! São específicas e são sempre mais expressivas ao nível agrícola, logo quando eu disse que elas não existiam ou quase nunca existiam eu não estava a falar de P. Delgada ou da área de P. Delgada ao nivel da agricultura, mas sim do resto da ilha. Já entendeu o que eu quis dizer?

Em relação à dimunuição da precipitação nos meses de Verão nos Açores eu nunca disse o contrário. Por favor releia bem o que eu escrevi acima quando disse que parece que presentemente a pluviosidade nos meses de verão no arquipélago (3 grupos) está a diminuir, mas que seria compensada pelos micro climas interiores das ilhas.

O sr está a falar de seca como se ela abrangesse toda a ilha, e desculpe mas aí não posso concordar porque não é verdade!


----------



## Snowy (24 Jun 2012 às 18:48)

Ui!!! Andei eu a queixar-me da humidade e o assunto já vai em "Seca ou não seca nos Açores? Eis a questão!" 

Bom...como dizia um grande senhor, tudo é relativo...

Para mim é humidade e água a mais...

Para o Azor é tudo verde fora de Ponta Delgada e portanto não existe secas...

Para o agricultor que perdeu mais de metade do milho numa época a seca é uma calamidade...

Para uns a seca existe a partir do momento que há uma zona numa ilha dos Açores seca, para outros é preciso que os Açores estejam 100% secos para se falar em seca...

Resumindo: tudo é relativo e cada um vê conforme lhe assenta e lhe toca no dia a dia

Que tal confiarmos nos padrões científicos e concordarmos todos que, como em tudo, as secas meteorológicas podem ser mais, menos, poucas, raras mas que nada é impossível e que não se deve usar a palavra "nunca" em nada e que tudo é relativo e toca a cada pessoa de forma diferente? 

Tenham um bom domingo e todos bem dispostos


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2012 às 18:54)

Já foi explicado que havia alguma confusão de conceitos nesta discussão, e já foram aqui colocados definições específicas. Pedia que parasse a animosidade e se querem continuar a discutir que o façam com dados concretos, de contrário não vale a pena continuar com coisas vagas.

Neste link há toneladas de dados do SPI de dezenas de estações em todas as ilhas, basta abrir o documento de cada ilha e procurar a secção de Cheias e Secas.

 Proposta do Plano de Gestão da Região Hidrográfica Açores - Consulta Pública


----------



## Azor (24 Jun 2012 às 21:50)

[/URL]  

Localização do Arquipélago dos Açores no Atlântico Norte. Posição relativa dos Arquipélagos da Madeira e das Canárias, bem como da Península Ibérica. Notar a maior proximidade da Madeira e das Canárias em relação ao continente mais próximo e a posição claramente oceânica dos Açores. Imagens do satélite meteorológico METEOSAT,  mostrando as perturbações da frente polar que afectam o clima no Arquipélago. 




> Os valores médios anuais da temperatura média do ar nos arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira dependem nitidamente da altitude do local e diminuem quando a altitude aumenta. Assim, os valores médios variam entre 14 °C e 18 °C nas regiões costeiras e entre 6 °C e 12 °C nas áreas de maior altitude, exceto no ponto mais alto da ilha do Pico (montanha do Pico) onde a temperatura é inferior a 2 °C.






> A distribuição da precipitação média anual registada no arquipélago dos Açores nas cotas mais baixas, varia de oeste para este, sendo mais abundante nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental, na ilha das Flores onde se regista em média 1 665,6 mm (Boca da Baleia), e registando- se as menores quantidades de precipitação no Grupo Oriental, na ilha de Santa Maria (729,5 mm). Mas, a quantidade de precipitação média anual, neste arquipélago, também é fortemente influenciada pela orografia, registando-se os valores médios anuais mais elevados em algumas ilhas com cotas mais altas, como
> é o caso da precipitação registada em alguns locais na ilha do Pico, onde podem ocorrer valores superiores a 4 000 mm/ano, como por exemplo na Lagoa doCaiado, nesta ilha, que regista em média 4 694,8 mm.







> O número de dias com precipitação superior ou igual a 0,1 mm nos Açores é elevado, em todas as ilhas são registados mais de 120 dias/ano, sendo o número mais alto na ilha das Flores/Aeroporto
> (240 dias/ano). O número de dias com precipitação superior ou igual a 1 e a 10 mm também é elevado, registando-se mais dias, na ilha de São Miguel/Cerrado dos Bezerros com 178 dias/ano e na ilha do Faial/Cabouco/Salão com 71 dias/ano.




Normais climatológicas da precipitação no arquipélago dos Açores (1971-2000)







[/URL]  



Média da precipitação total nos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores (1971-2000) /







[/URL]  

Perante este cenário tudo leva-me a crer que a ilha de S. Miguel não tenha clima seco e suave como referiu anteriormente! Pra meio entendedor meia palavra basta!

E a questão das secas que o sr Fran tanto fala não são resposta e nem traduzem o clima dos Açores, até porque mais uma vez elas não acontecem todos os anos, além do facto que elas são mais notórias em zonas de altitudes mais baixas do qual faz parte obviamente, P. Delgada na ilha de S. Miguel, algumas zonas litorais da ilha do Pico, algumas zonas litorais da ilha Graciosa, algumas zonas litorais da ilha Terceira, e zona ocidental da ilha de Santa Maria. O atenuante disto tudo como eu tinha já dito, é o factor da humidade que está sempre presente na altitude das ilhas compensando por vezes a falta de água no solo em situações extremas de falta de chuva no arquipélago durante o verão. Falar-se de seca propriamente dita nos Açores é utópico e muito complexo. Não se esqueça que nos Açores existem várias, zonas húmidas portanto não acho correcto dizer-se que a seca é normal nos Açores como é na Madeira ou no Continente! E com esta dou por encerrado este assunto! 

Eu coloco FACTOS e EVIDÊNCIAS e não delírios!

Disponha sempre que precisar!


http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/Atlas__Climatico_ilhas.pdf

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2012 às 23:40)

“Não há lóbi que consiga contornar a problemática das alterações climáticas”, esta foi uma das principais conclusões da conferência proferida pelo professor Eduardo Brito de Azevedo, do Departamento de Ciências Agrárias da Universidade dos Açores, no âmbito do programa da Câmara Municipal de Angra para a Semana Europeia da Mobilidade Europeia. A sessão de esclarecimento, decorrida ontem à tarde no Salão Nobre da autarquia angrense e presenciada por alunos do ensino secundário, pretendeu alertar para as preocupações “prementes” da climatologia. Para o docente trata-se cada vez mais de uma “questão incontornável” e “universal”.
“Esta é uma discussão está na ordem do dia”, enfatizou, e que não está subjacente, defendeu, a qualquer agenda política.
(...) Açores privilegiados - Eduardo Brito de Azevedo refere que os Açores são “sítio privilegiado” para o estudo da climatologia a nível global e que a partilha de estudos, e de dados relativos a este campo do saber já têm sido e estão a ser desenvolvidos, exemplificando com o projecto de medição da concentração de dióxido de carbono e de outros gases, a decorrer no cimo da ilha do Pico e na Serreta na Terceira, cujos dados são usados pelo National Oceanic & Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) ou pelos resultados do SIAM (Climate Change in Portugal) que efectua previsões do clima para o país e ilhas.
(...) Mais calor e chuvas - À semelhança do resto do mundo, as alterações climática também vão ser sentidas nos Açores. Mais calor, chuvas mais intensas, aumento do nível do mar – este é o quadro generalizado para o país e para as ilhas. As três principais variáveis – temperatura, precipitação e nível do mar – sofrerão modificações no decorrer das próximas décadas.
Apesar de ser a região do país que apresenta as menores alterações climáticas, os Açores vão ver aumentadas as suas temperaturas em 1 a 2 graus até final deste século. A título comparativo, existem outros pontos do no interior do país que, por exemplo, apontam para um acréscimo da temperatura que oscila entre os 5 e 6 graus. Quanto à precipitação, o cenário moderado é igual, não se prevendo grande variação anual, porém, a sua redistribuição ao longo do ano sofrerão uma redistribuição, facto que fará com que as chuvas concentrem nos meses de Inverno, projectando-se Verões mais secos. Em relação ao nível do mar, os estudos feitos apontam para um aumento de 50 cm para todo o país.
Oceano moderador - As alterações relativas do clima nos Açores tem a seu favor, referem os especialista, o papel modelador e moderador do oceano nas temperaturas insulares. Porém, ficam em alerta os perigos associados à erosão provocada pelas chuvadas fortes sobre os solos insulares, com particular destaque para o surgimento de deslizamento de terras. As secas do Verão, por seu turno, poderão trazer consequências para a ocupação em termos económicos desse solo.

Fonte: http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2006/09/conferncias-fenmenos-climticos-sem.html

Temporais da Madeira, tornado na região centro, inverno mais chuvoso em Lisboa desde o séc. XIX, ou o verão mais quente desde 1931, assim como o mau tempo na Europa, têm um ‘culpado’: a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (North Atlantic Oscillation-NAO). O ano de 2010 foi o ano mais chuvoso da última década em Portugal Continental, enquanto o verão, quente e seco, foi o segundo com as temperaturas mais elevadas desde 1931.
(...) O Verão, foi o segundo com as temperaturas, máxima e média, mais elevadas desde 1931. Acompanhando a seca, Julho teve o valor mais alto e Agosto ficou em segundo lugar, quanto a temperaturas, desde 1931. Muito calor e menos chuva criaram condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de fogos florestais ao longo do Verão. Funchal (Madeira) e Santa Maria (Açores) com valores pluviais mais altos: no Funchal, houve mais 872,6 mm de precipitação, relativamente aos valores de referência enquanto em Santa Maria choveu 630,8 mm acima dos valores normais de 1971-2000, sendo estes os locais que nas regiões autónomas registaram as maiores anomalias.
(...) De acordo com o IM, pode explicar-se esta situação de episódios meteorológicos adversos com o comportamento da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (North Atlantic Oscillation - NAO), que é um dos principais modos de variabilidade lenta da atmosfera que afecta a região Euro-Atlântica, e Portugal Continental em particular.
O índice NAO está relacionado com a intensidade dos ventos de Oeste e influencia o fluxo de ar atlântico para o continente europeu, bem como a trajectória dominante de sistemas depressionários, ou seja a chuva e as temperaturas que se fazem sentir. As observações indicam que, a valores baixos da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte estão associadas quantidades de precipitação acima da média em Portugal, enquanto valores elevados deste fenómeno correspondem a quantidades de precipitação abaixo da média. Daí que, no inverno de 2009/2010 onde se registaram valores recordes negativos da Oscilação do Atlântico Norte à escala mensal e sazonal, estes ventos tiveram implicações directas no clima particularmente frio, na Europa Central e Setentrional.
O mesmo fenómeno justifica também as grandes quantidades de precipitação a oeste e sul da Península Ibérica, incluindo novos recordes absolutos de inverno em Gibraltar e Lisboa, desde o início das medições regulares a segunda metade do século XIX.

Fonte: http://gerotempo.blogspot.pt/2011/02/o-que-provoca-cheias-tornados-e-ondas.html


----------

